# Q7 S-line Evolves, Likely Close to North American Version Shown at Geneva



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We learned in our Detroit interview with AoA product planner Filip Brabec that the Q7 S-line was America-bound, though without sport seats and alcantara seating surfaces. Then later, we saw a quick slide at the Q7 media launch presentation that depicted the S-line with 5-spoke wheels.
Then today, we found a Q7 by Audi Exclusive (not an S-line) was the only one on the show floor here in Geneva. Next to it sat a silver S-line with new front quarter panel badging, smaller 20-inch 5-spoke alloys similar to those on other North American S-line A4s and A6s. This S-line had no alcantara or sport seating like the prototype at Essen last November, and we think it's probably pretty close to the spec we'll get in North America. There are more pictures below. Or you can follow the link to our Geneva show coverage also below....
Gallery Link (Q7 S-line photos and other photos from the Audi stand are labeled as Audi Show Photos. Please check back throughout the week for further updates as we'll be shooting even more photos later today and tomorrow).
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall.../2006


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Q7 S-line Evolves, Likely Close to North American Version Shown at Geneva ([email protected])*

the painted grill is HOT HOT HOT.


----------



## rahooo (Jan 4, 2006)

thats looks amazing, finally a picture with what the grill will look like, and the s-line alloys (20") as everyone else is stating that the alloys are more like the RS4 ones, I prefer these 5 spoke ones, I think the rs4 one are only for people with the s line extra package, anyone confirm?


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Q7 S-line Evolves, Likely Close to North American Version Shown at Geneva ([email protected])*








that's one good-looking SUV
George, any idea when the S-lines will get here?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 S-line Evolves, Likely Close to North American Version Shown at Geneva (QUATTR0)*

I hear they could be here as early as June, built in 4.2 and later 3.6 when that comes to market (probably in the fall).


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Q7 S-line Evolves, Likely Close to North American Version Shown at Geneva ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I hear they could be here as early as June, built in 4.2 and later 3.6 when that comes to market (probably in the fall).

cool, thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My choice would be a 3.0 TDI S-line...


----------



## FineProperty (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Q7 S-line Evolves, Likely Close to North American Version Shown at Geneva ([email protected])*

Am I the ONLY one that thinks no sport seats and no Alcantra SUCKS!? I mean really! AoA, make it a f'n option at least. Why do they think some of us are waiting to order, so we can get a badge and a cool front spoiler and painted bumpers? That can be done after market.
Rant over. Turbo, sport seats, DSG, for g-d sakes look at your aging S4 clients wanting an SUV. The RS6 owners that need a car for the wife...yes, it's limited in volume, but so is the S-line.
Ok...now the rant is over.
I just read today that the Allroad may or may not make it to the US.
Is it soooo difficult to get an 'estate' sized vehicle with a "turbo/awd/fun gearbox/reasonable adult sized rear seat/sporty" in the US?


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Q7 S-line Evolves, Likely Close to North American Version Shown at Geneva (FineProperty)*

Yeah, I agree about the sport seats and alcantara... why can't we have the same options as everyone else in the world???
For christ sake, even Australia gets these options... and now they're getting the RS4 Avant *AND* Cabriolet!!! Audi Australia sold what, 5000 Audis last year? The US market is almost 20X larger, yet AoA determined it's too expensive to bring these options and models over??? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 S-line Evolves, Likely Close to North American Version Shown at Geneva (QUATTR0)*

The skinny on seats is crash testing. Audi would love to offer the seats, and takes no pleasure in holding them back. Change the seat architecture and now you need to tets those airbags, boosting the price of the package beyond what studies show the market would bare. Unfortunately, it is as simple (or as complicated) as that.
As for wheels, I checked with a source at Audi of America. Two wheel choices will be offered. The above are the 20-inch 5-spoke setup. The 21-inch RS4 style wheels (shown below) will also be offered.


----------



## letti001 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Q7 S-line Evolves, Likely Close to North American Version Shown at Geneva ([email protected])*

I just sat in a Q7 yesterday. One of the German test vehicles in Scottsdale. I noticed that the seats are quite stiff. Like a throwback to German cars of yesteryear. Perhaps this will not be the seating as it comes out in full US production.
They have also gone to the raised seats in the second row (theater seating) and those seats are also not nearly as comfortable as I hoped. My wife's Honda Odyssey Touring model has much nicer seats.
Perhaps I am mistaken, but nevertheless it is my first impression.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 S-line Evolves, Likely Close to North American Version Shown at Geneva (letti001)*

Was it a TDI? I think most of the TDIs there had the European sport seats in them. We won't get those.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Q7 S-line Evolves, Likely Close to North American Version Shown at Geneva ([email protected])*

S line looks great thanks for the info.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

Will the S-line wheels be an option for the 4.2 & 3.6 Q7s? I really like those wheels and would seriously consider them if they were an option.


_Modified by 993 at 1:08 AM 3/27/2006_


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

^ I'm thinking about those wheels already too,LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (alex911s)*

S-line will be an option package, with the 21s as an additional option on S-line models available sometime this summer. For the USA, S-line should also include the color-matched sideskirts and distinctive chin spoiler, along with sport steering wheel with paddle shifters. It will be available on the 3.6 and 4.2, though no indication on whether it will be on the 3.0TDI if/when it comes.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

So George,
Are you saying that the paddle shifters are not standard?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (alex911s)*

Yes, unfortunately they're only going to be in the S-line models.


----------



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That seems really odd...so only tiptronic shifting with the main gear knob?


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks George,
hmmm so why is it called "tip"tronic, haha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (rheudabaga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rheudabaga* »_That seems really odd...so only tiptronic shifting with the main gear knob?

Yeah, Tip shifting only on the center console shifter. It might not be a hard retrofit. I couldn't say off-hand. It'd be nice if someone came up with a retrofit kit.
Good news is S-lines won't be that long in coming. They'll be here this summer.


----------



## rheudabaga (May 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any guesses on the $$$ for the S-line kit?


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I hope it's plug and play, or pray,LOL
Should work, i know the M3 paddel shifter fits on non SMG models


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 S-line Evolves, Likely Close to North American Version Shown at Geneva ([email protected])*

It's funny. I totally don't use Tiptronic unless I have paddles. I rarely use it when it's on the center console only.


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Q7 S-line Evolves, Likely Close to North American Version Shown at Geneva ([email protected])*

With this SUV, it;s better to have it, especially on uphill , easier to downshift on than flooring the throttle..


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Maybe sprockcat from the treg forum can come up with the retrofit?


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Good news is S-lines won't be that long in coming. They'll be here this summer.








That is in deed good news...


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifters*

The guys on the Touareg forum...primarily Spockcat figured out how to do the Paddle Shifters in the Touareg. Its pretty easy to do. I have them and they're great.
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tri.htm#paddle


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

Spockat's a cool guy, bought some of my cayenne pedals from him.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Paddle Shifters (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_The guys on the Touareg forum...primarily Spockcat figured out how to do the Paddle Shifters in the Touareg. Its pretty easy to do. I have them and they're great.
http://www.tm-techmark.com/tri.htm#paddle 

Thanks but if the paddles are actually buttons on the steering wheel, then the modification could be a bit more involved or expensive. 
The beauty of the Touareg paddle shift install is that you don't need to remove the steering wheel. 
I also helped out with the Phaeton paddle shift install which uses the same paddles as the Touareg but the car itself is prewired for the paddles, making it an even easier install.


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Paddle Shifters (spockcat)*

I'm thinking about $3000-3500 for S line Q7. Those 21 inch wheels and tires are going to be expensive. The S line for the A6 is $2750, and $3000 for the A4.


----------

